
'Clock kid' sues Texas school, city: did they violate his constitutional rights? - 6stringmerc
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Justice/2016/0808/Clock-kid-sues-Texas-school-city-did-they-violate-his-constitutional-rights
======
6stringmerc
Disclosure: There are dozens of sources for this news (several local outlets
possible as well) following the Press Conference. This is an Associated Press
write-up so figured it was going to be palatable. Feel free to change where it
points & the title if something is...well...more appropriate I guess.

